# Cascadia Sugar Snap Peas



## maggies.family (Jul 13, 2011)

It's time to remove our pea plants from the garden.  I have read that pea pods are safe for goats to eat, but what about the actual vine and leaves?  Some of the leaves are dry.  Is it ok to feed (the dry and green) to the goats?

TIA!


----------



## freemotion (Jul 13, 2011)

I've read about feeding pea hay and peanut hay.  Should be fine.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jul 13, 2011)

all parts of the pea plant are okie dokie for goaties!


----------



## maggies.family (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks friends!


----------

